
Elixir Stream and large HTTP responses: processing text (Part 2) - alvises
https://www.poeticoding.com/elixir-stream-and-large-http-responses-processing-text/
======
alvises
This is a second part of the article of last week:
[https://www.poeticoding.com/elixir-streams-to-process-
large-...](https://www.poeticoding.com/elixir-streams-to-process-large-http-
responses-on-the-fly/)

This time we are going to process on the fly a 30 million lines remote file,
summing the numbers of each line. We will see how to implement the functions
we need to convert a stream of chunks (the one built in the part 1) to a
stream of lines. We'll then run a benchmark of two different implementations.

We will then see how easy and quick is to process just the first 30 lines of
the same 125mb remote file.

